# bilateral advancement flap repair



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello all,

Squamous cell carcinoma of the rt lower lip which left approx 40% defect of her lower lip. Releasing incisions were made in labiomental sulcus to allow bilateral advancement flaps to close. Deep tissues were reapprox using 2-0 Vicryl. The mucosa was reaprox using 2-0 Vicryl. The subq tissues reapprox unsing 1 interrupted 4-0 Vicryl. 

Just 14060 once per defect or 14060 and 14060-59 since stating bilateral and more than one incision?

thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 10, 2010)

*40525?*

Not sure but wondering if the op note supports 40525 or 40527.

And I think the incisions/flaps were bilateral to the deficit, but constitute one repair. If you are using the integumentary system codes, all the total sq cm together to get one code. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## elenax (Mar 11, 2010)

14060 just once.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks!!!!


----------

